# Choosing TPI on bandsaw blade



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

You always want 32 tpi for thinwalls. But generally you can go with a 24 tpi blade and be just fine.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I personally use 18TPI for everything. Not sure why you need 32 for emt


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

The more teeth the better. If the band saw spins the EMT in you hand it will make you cuss.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

samc said:


> You always want 32 tpi for thinwalls. But generally you can go with a 24 tpi blade and be just fine.





sparky970 said:


> I personally use 18TPI for everything. Not sure why you need 32 for emt


I find 18 too aggressive for EMT, and 32 takes more strokes.
24 tpi has just the right number of strokes to finish the job :whistling2:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Jhellwig said:


> The more teeth the better. If the band saw spins the EMT in you hand it will make you cuss.


If we get caught cutting stuff without having it clamped or secured, you'll be sitting home for a couple days.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> I personally use 18TPI for everything. Not sure why you need 32 for emt


 Rigid ?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> If we get caught cutting stuff without having it clamped or secured, you'll be sitting home for a couple days.


:no: bunch of pussies down there.

The USA has to re-introduce the draft if only for the boot-camp part of it. Make men of you guys again.

Hand the helper a 1/2 inch conduit (is he/she allowed to carry a 10 foot piece by themselves?), helper comes back in an hour after finding a vice to clamp the conduit in.

Meanwhile someone on this site (certainly not me) has installed 400 feet of conduit.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

daveEM said:


> :no: bunch of pussies down there.
> 
> The USA has to re-introduce the draft if only for the boot-camp part of it. Make men of you guys again.
> 
> ...


Since we know we need to clamp our material we wouldn't spent an hour looking for it. It would be next to the bender and threader. Not that were pussies but if we don't obtain a certain grade in ISNetWorld, we can't work at a lot of sites and don't get invited to bid work.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

18tpi for me


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> Since we know we need to clamp our material we wouldn't spent an hour looking for it. It would be next to the bender and threader. Not that were pussies but if we don't obtain a certain grade in ISNetWorld, we can't work at a lot of sites and don't get invited to bid work.



Exactly, if you think and plan ahead, safety is easy. The standards have improved and accidents have gone way down. You still get the Cowboys who think that they know more and that safety is just a waste of time. Good for them. I like working high paying, neat and organized jobs that I don't need to worry about the idiot Cowboys on. 

Oh and 24 tpi for sure, second that!

Sent from my iPad using electriciantalk.com


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ideally there should be between 2 and approximately 10 teeth in contact with the material at all times. Generally, choose fewer teeth per inch for thicker materials and more teeth per inch for thinner materials. 18tpi seems to be the happy medium for EMT, strut, threaded rod, etc.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Seems the consensus here is that it doesn't make a god damn difference what TPI you use.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

32 cuts slower but its a lot easier to clean up the threads on allthread thats been cut with 32 TPI


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

